# nice blue tonight



## cbxtoby (Oct 24, 2010)

fish are biting strong lost my favorite rod was yanked out of boat tonight. All my fault should of had clicker on and it wasn't.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Mum and Dad like them big blues too!


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

I know Tom.....He is on the fire dept. with me in Springfield. We talk about fishing everytime I see him....I told him he needs to get out on the river and catch some of those big cats....Can't wait to see him next time and hear how excited he is.....I have been talking about taking him just never have had the chance to yet.


----------



## cbxtoby (Oct 24, 2010)

Tom is my uncle and thats my mom. It's a small world!


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

Just wondering if you Folks down there keep those Channel Cats for dinner.


----------



## cbxtoby (Oct 24, 2010)

I don't keep cats blue or flathead.


----------

